# Sat.1-TV-Show "1 gegen 1": Discount-Republik Deutschland - Geizen wir uns kaputt ?



## MomentInTime (5. Juni 2013)

Hier der Streaming-Link: Folge 5: Discount-Republik Deutschland - Video - Eins gegen Eins - Sat.1

Was meint ihr, welche Seite hat Recht bei "1 gegen 1" ?
Geizen wir unser Land tatsächlich kaputt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2013)

Möchtest du über ein Fernsehformat diskutieren?
Oder möchtest du über Inhalte diskutieren?

In ersterem Fall würde ich den Thread ins Filmforum verschieben. In letzterem Fall lieferst du bitte zügig grundlegende Informationen zum Thema, die Argumente, die du gern diskutieren möchtest und -falls hierbei stark vom Allgemeinwissen abweichende/provokante Thesen zur Sprache kommen- ein paar objektive Quellen nach.


----------



## MomentInTime (6. Juni 2013)

Ersteres...


----------



## lipt00n (7. Juni 2013)

Wie inkonsequent, die Mädels durften ihre Unterwäsche anlassen


----------

